# Chu Shong Tin, 1933-2014



## OzPaul (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all,

The great Chu Shong Tin has sadly passed away aged 81.  The below link has more information.  (I copied this from another forum).

Condolences to students of his lineage.

Paul

Chu Shong Tin Dies | Wing Chun News


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 29, 2014)

OzPaul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The great Chu Shong Tin has sadly passed away aged 81.  The below link has more information.  (I copied this from another forum).
> 
> ...



I didn't know about this Paul until seeing your post.
I am in a bit of shock at the moment and just very sad.


----------



## OzPaul (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry mate.  He will live on through passionate people like yourself


----------



## KPM (Jul 29, 2014)

Another legend gone!  Rest in peace TST!  I'm sure you will be missed!


----------



## yak sao (Jul 29, 2014)

A sad day for Wing Chun.....RIP


----------



## Danny T (Jul 29, 2014)

Condolences.
Sad day with the loss of an amazing Wing Chun practitioner and instructor. 
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 29, 2014)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 29, 2014)

Another of the Ip First Gen gone, a sad day indeed 

RIP :asian:


----------



## Buka (Jul 29, 2014)

With head bowed, R.I.P.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2014)

.


----------

